
87 snapshots taken during the design process for Beats - Caged
http://vimeo.com/4848062
======
jd
Observe how many great designs are thrown out by the designer before he
finally settles on the theme.

Even great designers need to iterate. Their first sketch will be immeasurably
better than our first sketch, but the concept stays the same. As you get
better you notice more subtle flaws in your designs and so good and even great
designs are discarded in a moment.

I wonder if the number of iterations a designer (or writer) needs stays
roughly constant throughout his career. I suspect it stays roughly the same.
Anecdotal data anybody?

------
Flankk
Slightly OT but this app looks phenomenal. Simple, focused app with a clean
interface. I am buying it now and can't wait to use it.

